# Favorite Semi auto handgun?



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Browning Hi-power. Finest made.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Wilson 1911 for Me, carry it every day. C-man


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

Springfield XD-40


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Depends on the seasom for me.Glock 23 in the winter/S&W Chief special in the warmer months. Both in .40 cal.I do like the Sigs although I don't own one as of yet.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

AFTER Doug Jones works his "magic" on them.


----------



## leapin lunker (Jan 13, 2003)

Full dress, business casual - Wilson 1911
Summer - kimber ultra cdp I

Of course both in .45acp.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Sig Sauer P226 40 cal.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

glock 27


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

My favorite is my STI, built by Dave Dawson in Texas.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Favorite semi that I own? - Springfield 1911 45acp pre-reorg. 

Favorite of all time? - .44 automag. Wish I owned one.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

1911 Style 8
Glocks 7
Sigs 4
Springfield-xd 2
Hk 1

A lot of you like shooting the big old 45 pumpkin round.It is a proven round been reading the US military is looking at bringing it back in to action.That is from what I hear why glock has developed the G21-SF so they could have a shot at the bidding.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

The one and only that I own  Kimber 1911 45 Gold Match.

I was at the local gun shop this morning and found 4, 8 round blued Colt brand Mags marked down to 4.50 each in the bargin bin. You can never have to many Mags can you?


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Topshelf said:


> The one and only that I own  Kimber 1911 45 Gold Match.
> 
> I was at the local gun shop this morning and found 4, 8 round blued Colt brand Mags marked down to 4.50 each in the bargin bin. You can never have to many Mags can you?


You can't even get import for that cost.That is a good find being Colt.At $20 + you did good.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Slug Gunner said:


> Sig Saur 229 .40 cal. I carry/use it every day and shoot it a lot. Never had a malfunction.





sneakboxer said:


> The Sig Sauer 229 DAK 40 is my baby for now.


Ditto. I would trust my life to nothing less at the moment. An absolutely fabulous carry weapon in every respect. Did I tell ya I kinda like it..........


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

SMith m&p compact. Love it!


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

226 in 9 with Speers GDHP 124gr+P


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

S&w 908


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

.45 ACP Glock 30


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Browning Hi Power.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

U.S Government issue 1911,never let me down in the 6 years I used it,it will knock them down,


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Left-Hand Semi=Glock!

"""""""""Glock 23 In 40 Cal. And A Left Hand Galco Holster""""""""""""""


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

Taurus PT 24/7

Fit's my hand real well, never had a problem with it.


----------



## Gene Dipzinski (Nov 22, 2003)

These are my favorites only because they&#8217;re my onliest centerfire handguns.

This is a SIG P226.

Extra bbls can be obtained from the factory or other and are interchangeable w/o mods to the firearm. These two calibers are very popular with federal, state, and local law enforcement departments.










I pass 40 cases thru the 357 Sig dies. Some people don&#8217;t agree, but my results are satisfactory even with hot loads. 










This is a S&W 1006 in 10mm Auto. It sleeps next to my cot when tenting during deer season in the western U.P. Plenty of power for any intruding critter in Mich.











I can&#8217;t see a future upgrade to either of these.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Warm weather concealed carry- HMI Stealth .40
Cold weather concealed carry (under a coat)- HK USP .45
Hunting- Super Redhawk .480 Ruger


----------

